
Creating video platforms. What's annoying as hell? - zakwilde
As a dev when you&#x27;re creating a Video platform what&#x27;s annoying. Creating the backend and the whole upload transcode thing? Is it that you have to create the management side. What would you love to see?
======
jsnk
Working with DRM was particularly annoying and hard to debug on web browsers.
Last time I checked, there were 3 different DRMs for major browsers and
different browser versions all have some anomalies on how they deal with them.

~~~
zakwilde
Yeah DRM is tough especially with all the different specs. Did you use use a
DRM server? Or was it just the Video Player implementation that was the pain?
Cheers.

